# You Won't Have Moosegut To



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

For two weeks anyway. Tomorrow we head up to Schroon Lake, NY for two glorious weeks on the lake. So, I'll think of y'all as I'm zooming up and down the lake. Have a great 4th everyone.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

When I was going to be gone for 2 weeks, the first thing I thought of....I am going to miss kicking Moosegut around







Now you tell me you will be gone too







All is well









Enjoy your vacation









John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a wonderful time Moosegut







We'll be thinking of you from our little slice of paradise while Outbacking on the beach









Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time Scott
If you want I can send the young lad up to you for some wet laughs









Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Just because you're not here to read it, does'nt mean we can't continue to kick you around


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Enjoy the lake and have a safe trip home


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott

Enjoy your trip.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great topic header, Scott!









Have a great trip, and bring back lots of pictures.








And BTW, as Katrina alluded to... Just because you are not here, only means we can kick you around even more!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Great topic header, Scott!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Doug would we do that









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well Don, I wouldn't!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Well Don, I wouldn't!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> ...


Glad to here it Doug









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You on the other hand Don, I'm not so sure of!
















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Not Me









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Not Me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even a little?









Just kidding...








We can wait until Moosegut gets back!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

